# Posting Tips



## beekeeper (Aug 17, 2003)

Maybe this post shoud be made a "sticky" and sit at the top otherwise it'll soon be history.

A simple thank you to the person who helped you is not only good manners but also shows others who have looked in what the correct solution was


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

beekeeper has my vote. a sticky is needed seems to me because these issues are occuring way to often. How about it admin.?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

*bump*


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

All of you have my vote.


Too many good folks are on here to make life better for everyone and it would be nice if posters just THINK, before they post...


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, guys, I'll sticky this, although I have my doubts on whether it's going to serve your purpose


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it's at least a feeble attempt.


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Not like you to be negative Candy! Even if it is acted on by a small percentage of posters it will be useful.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lol, bill, the first post after I stickied it, I think it was titled 'help' 

Not trying to be negative at all.......it's human nature I'm poking fun at


----------



## skyhawk_355 (Feb 17, 2003)

I try to b concise & stay on subject. Sometimes I dunno what detail may prove to be pertinant.  Some of us really r trying. Skyhawk_355


----------



## dogbonz (Mar 19, 2001)

Hi All,

I use both Netscape 4.08 and Internet Explorer 5.5 on Win98SE.

When I come here to TSG, Netscape gives me a "Communications Error -336". IE doesn't.

Searching around, I can't find it anywhere. Izzat a Java problem, or another plug-in I need ??

Thanks,


----------



## dogbonz (Mar 19, 2001)

Hi Troops,

I just posted a new thread, and it showed up in THIS thread.
My name did, anyway. But the post itself is nowhere to be found.

It was "Communications Error". It done disappeared. So I guess it lived up to the subject name...

Is that a new "bug" ?

Thanks,


----------



## dogbonz (Mar 19, 2001)

There it is.

Never Mind - Emily Lattila

Still, I added it under "New Thread"... ~~ hmmm


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

dogbonz, been a long day huh????


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey Candy, getting back to the reason behind this thread, why don't you post all the good points made here in one post, plus any others you can think of, listed in order of importance? Head it READ THIS BEFORE POSTING or something like that and make it a sticky. Then unstick or delete this one, which has some good stuff in it but has become rather rambling. Just an idea.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm enlightened. Thanks guys and gals. Your help is GREATLY appreciated.

Xico


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

The next post is "Help" LOL


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

The problem is folks are using computers like cell phones, turn them on and talk...

When they made them cheap, it was bound to happen.

No one is interested in learning how to make them work just 
how to turn them on and let someone else fix their problems...

We are facing a generation of computer idiots...


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Skyman,
I would not call someone who does not learn how to fix a computer a computer idiot. Just as I would not call someone who does not fix there automobile an automobile idiot. It just means they are not interested in how computers and automobiles work and how to fix them. They prefer to have someone else fix them while they perform Brain Surgery or something else. I know of no one who can do everything and I do not criticize anyone for asking for help on things they can.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Well said Walkeriam :up:

OK folks, how about some more *great* posting tips


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

JohnWill, keep trying! You never know what may help!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Find the key on the keyboard that says 'Caps Lock' and press it.

This will have one of two possible outcomes:

*1.* A light somewhere near the keyboard will come on. If this happens, press 'Caps Lock' again.

*2.* A light somewhere near the keyboard will go off. That is what you want.

Now go ahead an post


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Yes, that was well said Walkeriam. Quite diplomatic. Nice.


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

Sorry for the word "idiot", very poor choice on my part and I did not mean to have it sound like that.

Illiterates would probably mean what I was trying to say.

No offense meant.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Panzer999 that was so _poetically_ said. Lets hope they don't get it _backwards_


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Lets hope they don't get it backwards  *


NOQ THOT WOLD NEBER HEPEN


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by panzer999:_
> *NOQ THOT WOLD NEBER HEPEN  *


A good mouse: $69.95

A good keyboard: $49.95

Using Spellcheck: Priceless.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *A good mouse: $69.95
> 
> A good keyboard: $49.95
> ...


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

And no offense taken

Peace on earth to men of good will. This board is saturated with good will.

Cheers,

Xico


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *A good mouse: $69.95
> 
> A good keyboard: $49.95
> ...


:up: :up:

Now, where is my secretary????


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by panzer999:_
> *:up: :up:
> 
> Now, where is my secretary????  *


Don't you remember? This was my weekend to be with her


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

So she is with you this weekend??



> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Using Spellcheck: Priceless.
> *


Well, since 'spell check' is actually TWO words, she must be doing something other than playing secretary for you


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by panzer999:_
> *'spell check' is actually TWO words*


I did that on purpose, to see if you were paying attention


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Now what was the topic here?  Oh, yeah. New posters hints for clarity and brief threads. :~(


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

was just about to post the same comment Griff when I saw yours. Lets get back to the original theme here, could be a very useful thread.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And if anyone wants a project, make a word document and email it to me.....I'll be happy to post something that makes sense, but I haven't the time


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks Candy. Remember guys, it needs to be sucksinked!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bilnrobn:_
> *Thanks Candy. Remember guys, it needs to be sucksinked! *


Is that fishing terminology Bill????


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

I think he means *succinct*, as in concise and to the point 

For example, _please use spell check_ is succinct.

_please click on the little button all the way on the right hand side next to the preview button_ is not 

PS- Thank you AcaCandy for all of your help with formatting my computer. It worked without a hitch, and my computer is buzzing along just peachy now


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Well I read all this and now I've forgotten what I was gonna post.
Help!


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

I think you need to take some Ginkgo-Biloba supplements


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

If I knew what they were I would.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Where do I get this secretary?

Apply within.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

CastleHeart,
Instead of a secretary, clicking the "Spell Check" button at the bottom of your reply window would be an easier method. :up:


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by CastleHeart:_
> *we are only words and avatars *


*EEK!*   We are ? Then why am I always hungry for chocolate? 

Excellent posting tip CastleHeart ! The printed word can get twisted and translated and misread into many ways. I have seen many times where people have "assumed" that a poster meant one thing... when they meant another. If something offense someone then move on and report the tread to a mod. Give them the chance to be an unbiased third party and to make the call on how to handle the situation. If you jump the gun and post something mean back to the other poster (that you might have misinterpreted) then you are only ADDING to the problem (and in a sense being hypocritical). We are not here to fight. We are here to teach and to learn and to help! There are also some posters that are so serious in their attitudes here. Please_ relax_ a little and remember, you catch more flies with honey than vinegar  We all have a great opportunity here to help others out of the goodness of our hearts. Lets respect that opportunity 

OK, now where's the chocolate ?


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

A wet chicken eating chocolate!!!!

Now THERE's a mental image !!!!!!



C


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

> it just feels like you fell off the edge of the earth.


A nice pre Columbian image, Wet Chicken!

I agree with what you and Panzer are saying. The Board is an incredibly good Board cos of the people that make it up. Thanks for being such helpful people.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for all the posting tips. It will be useful for future posting...


----------



## fwjo (Sep 28, 2003)

One person that knows what they are doing is worth ten people that don`t. This is the most help I`ve ever found. Thanks
jr


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

It's our pleasure fwjo


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Wet Chicken and Chattan! The link on the Rapid Blaster-Killer isn't working. Thought someone would like to know.

Xico


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

OK...

What's a Rapid Blaster-Killer


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

xico, I tried the link and it appears to be working now.....maybe a network problem earlier?????


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Candy! 

Yes, it is working now alright. Dunno wha hoppened!  


Xico


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

Self Portrait, Xico 
 -C


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm impressed!

Xico    

Wow!


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

5 grins! I'm overwhelmed. Never seen so much teeth in one reply.

Out of gratitude I'll go one more.

_Xico - Coming and Going...._

- C


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Castleheart! I am impressed, I mean IMPRESSED!    

Castleheart! Tell me your secret!   

That's really neat, cool!


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

_... simple parlor tricks!

And you will notice that at no time during the trick do my hands leave my wrists !_  

- C


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Very cool, Castleheart! Very cool!


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

I has me a posting tip! Seems like this is the place for that.

I have read a lot of posts in the past week where the problem is.... shall I say... less than adequately described. Now that is easy to do since the poster is well aware of the problem and doesn't always include things he/she should.

Example: I can't get mail in Outlook Express? Help!"

Anyone want to answer that one?

So a lot of the time, there are two or three rounds of refining and defining before the solution is even begun. My suggestion would be do describe things in a bit more detail. At least tell a little bit about what is happening. The scope of the above question could have been narrowed down by saying;

I have OE6. When I try to receive mail - it appears that it begins looking for new mail from my IPS connection - but then gives me the message _" Commodore 64 input/output error! Please replace D cell battery and close all Pong and Frogger Games!"_

That way we would all get narrowed in on the problem more rapidly.

Just my thoughts

- Castleheart


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

wahoo, I didn't even know that Aca!!
thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That's because NOTHING gets solved in Random CÉDRIC


----------



## LinuxGold (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Ok, guys, I'll sticky this, although I have my doubts on whether it's going to serve your purpose  *


As a newbie, I found that this thread serve my purpose well. When I hit a reply concerning "How to ask smart questions" I found it very benefical to me and changed the way I analyze things and to ask appropiate questions on this thread and on mailing list groups as well.

Had this gone down the list, then I would've asked few stupid questions or questions that didn't completely state my problem.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Excellent! I love to be proven wrong in that aspect


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by CastleHeart:_
> *Commodore 64 input/output error! Please replace D cell battery*


I thought only I got that error 

BTW, I still have a Commodore 64 in the box  _Pretty sad huh_ 

I really loved that tape drive


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *That's because NOTHING gets solved in Random CÉDRIC   *


How do you know that?? 
I thought all the solutions were in Random!
Quelle cruelle déception !


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Then I guess it must be because no one hits the report thread to say they've been solved then


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Probably!
This would explain why Mulder never knows when he's right and when he's wrong...


----------



## SusiQusi (Oct 10, 2003)

lol you guys crack me up......computer whizzes..............and comedians......well if you dont laught, you cry and pull your hair out...oh no.........I forgot what I was gonna say....oh yeah I remember....mulder and right and wrong...kind of like...not know ing if you are arthur or martha


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by SusiQusi:_
> *well if you dont laught, you cry and pull your hair out*


Guess that explains why there are a lot of sad bald men walking around


----------



## SusiQusi (Oct 10, 2003)

LMBO wet chicken.....here let me show you my bald spots...I pulled my hair out over my schdoclc.dll error...sinead o'conner made bald women sexy didnt she?????....what the heck....Susi is gonna make bald patches sexy.....dang I need a secretary....just le me call him........"here boy!!!! you let my last message go out with a spelling mistake....assume the position...NOW!!!!" lol


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by SusiQusi:_
> *assume the position...NOW!!!!*


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

SuZQ.... you need to cut down on your caffeine intake! 

- Castleheart


----------



## SusiQusi (Oct 10, 2003)

LOL I dont drink anything with caffien in it.......now lets see if I can attach a pic.......LOL.......


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by SusiQusi:_
> *I dont drink anything with caffien in it*


You mean you don't even eat chocolate?


----------



## SusiQusi (Oct 10, 2003)

well yes every so often, but Im diabetic so........I try to avoid it if I can  but I used to love it


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> LOL I dont drink anything with caffien in it.......


I think we now know the problem!


----------



## SusiQusi (Oct 10, 2003)

hmmm bassetman........you picking on me lol.........careful....lol.......you see you stuck with two alternatives.........no enough caffine for this result..........


----------



## SusiQusi (Oct 10, 2003)

or too much caffiene and this result....lol......


----------



## SusiQusi (Oct 10, 2003)

but the best warning against caffiene in all forms is what happens to us when we do and dont use it lol.........check yourself: http://www.bigfatbaby.com/newfun2/flash/*****ybetty.cfm


----------



## strudgeons (Oct 16, 2003)

I HAVE A QUESTION. MY COMPUTER EITHER FREEZES ALOT AND HAS TO BE RESTARTED OR I GET ERRORS POPPING UP AND IT SHUTS OFF. CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Welcome to TSG! 

Go to this link and check out the spyware you should download, update and run. THen post the results here so we can help.
Also please release your caps lock key, it is considered yelling to use all caps.

PS be sure to start your own new thread!


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

BASSETMAN !!!!  , he yelled......

Where's your link?

- C


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Boy I blew that didn't I! 
Here's the link:
http://forums.techguy.org/t110854/s.html


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=1186787#post1186787

Here's his thread by the way


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks Candy!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Oh no  Now if I can just get caught up on the emails


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

But Axemall....... sometimes I don't know why I am doing what I am doing!!! 

If my "clear understanding" of your post is that we should not just post Hit XYZ and then insert ABC and then reboot - but explain WHY you hit XYZ and what inserting ABC does - I couldn't agree more :up: time permitting of course.

- Castleheart


----------



## axemall (Oct 22, 2003)

Castlehart Thats what I mean I just cant say it that simple. Hate when that happens.


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

Axemall,

Tyler, Longview, Kilgore, Winona, Whitehouse, Arp, Henderson, Flint, Gladewater, Marshall ? 

- C

you should consider allowing private messaging. Then folks like me could ask things unrelated that might confuse the rest.


----------



## LinuxGold (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *I hope that's pop you're drinking
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it's Long Island Tea, my fave drink 

Posting isn't a problem, to donate my talent is my strength.
How many posts? I'll set up the goal


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by LinuxGold:_
> *How many posts? *


Well let's see, you've got 31 now, so that means you need *69 more* smack-a-roony post before you can do that


----------



## mozaicfriend (Oct 15, 2003)

as a new member it would have been helpful if after the first posting i knew when i came back how to continue a thread. with 1st problem solved another came up to due with the same issue. i have read everything here and i admire you all for you're experience and patience. i still am thread dumb, & untill i read all this i thought report was to report something bad. since i made the mistake of posting a new thread i don't know if i'll get any responce. I don't know how to bump..and after all the hours trying to fix my beast i probably forgot how to grind anything but my teeth


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by mozaicfriend:_
> *I don't know how to bump..*


Well if you want to know how to "bump a thread" then you simply open up your thread, and write **bump** on a new post, and click on the _Submit Reply_ button. If you want to know how to do the dance called "bump" then that's a whole other issue


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Are we letting this thread die









I never did put my two cents in on this topic.

1) Did you read the manual first. Too many people come on here wondering how to configure stuff butt have never read the manual. Ran into a user the other day trying to figure out how to use her wireless router but never even bothered to read the setup or how to even log on to the router to configure it. They figured it would work jut by plugging it in.

2) Did you Google for an answer to your problem.

I am sure this stuff has been posted already


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by LwdSquashman:_
> *Too many people come on here wondering how to configure stuff butt have never read the manual. *


Yeah, why do people do that  Must just be lazy I guess...

Blame it on McDonald's. _Everything was fine until they invented the drive through window_. Now everyone wants everything in a second


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

I'd be careful about your words, WC. They serve "CHICKEN" at McDonalds!  
(Of course, we hope it's not "wet".)

Personally I hate to read instructions. I blame it all on the times we live in and our inclination to blame the other guy and then win a big fat settlement.

Read instructions these days! Twenty pages. Of course.... only the first 5 are English and the rest in several other languages.

Then the first four of those pages tell you do not submerge in water and do not pry off cover with screwdriver and do not lick electrical connectors and do not operate when pregnant, drunk, sleeping, breathing, or around angry girlfriends!

Every plastic bag comes with a disclaimer and little twisty ties have fine print that says " do not insert in eyes or ears" In three languages.

How bout just a nice set of instructions for a change. Hell.... I still haven't changed my watch from daylight savings time because I can't understand the universal sign language pictorial stuff that they used in place of words!!!! Ah... but they got it all on one small folded-up page! Saved a tree or something! Thank you Timex! 


-C


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by CastleHeart:_
> *They serve "CHICKEN" at McDonalds! *


What's worse is that they put it on their .99 cent menu


----------



## mozaicfriend (Oct 15, 2003)

hey lwdsquashman.. my compaq came with a getting started manual with win\me. since then i've changed to office\2000 all with problems not covered with my manual. I'm an american in Quebec and very little help in english is available. I find you're comment an insult. I was not asking a stupid question. I had win\98 installed by a computer friend of mine who graduated from McGill university & he could'nt fix it, then i stumbled on your forum & i was lead in directions which led me back to the beginning . I would never have posted a question had i not exausted all other avenues aside from paying for advice from microsoft or taking my computer in. Call me cheap but not lazy or stupid. in my opinion you're 2 cents was all it was worth. Sorry but asked for it.


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

Hey Mozaic..... easy now!  
 or... one of my favorite quotes from the movie STRIPES:  
Lighten up Francis! .....

Probably already mentioned in this post or others - you really gotta not be hasty at taking offense at things said here. Yea sure occasionally they're snippy and meant to be that way. But most times the intent was in earnest and the words got in the way.

Believe me I know - I've never intentionally tried to jump on somebody's case but sometimes my hasty reply or humor just didn't come out like it was intended. Yet most times I don't have the time to read my replies 10 times to make sure that I don't come across in a derogatory manner

I believe 'the squashed guy' was merely saying that sometimes folks ask questions that could easily have been answered with a little playing around on their own - and - I think it was in response to another thread he commented about earlier and not related to you or other posts here. After all ... this is about tips. But then I may be putting words in his mouth.

To be honest there are times when I'll ask questions here before I google for the answer. But then this forum is all about questions and answers. And this forum is a part of your quest for solutions as well.

Anyway... I wouldn't take it personally. Think on the positive side of things. I find that it makes this place a whole lot more fun place to rummage around in.

Then over time when names take on personalities and you can start telling people 'they're brain dead' and know that they got a big grin on their face reading it!   (and then of course you get prepared for their retaliation!!!) I don't know LwdSquashman at all and I have no idea what the hell LWD stands for and I've called him Squash and squishy and whatever and yet it has all been friendly banter. He knows that (I assume) and is not offended. And that's cool.

So join this bunch of guys and girls all over the world and bring your stuff along for the ride 

- Castleheart 

Now having said that MozaicFriend is entirely too long! So what shall I call YOU? Moze? MF  oh no... that has other conotations!  MZF? MFriend? ....

Hmmmm..... I'll just have wait till next time and wing it !!!!   

 No offense intended to all mentioned !


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by CastleHeart:_
> *... and the words got in the way...*


Hey isn't there a song out like that ? 



> * I'll just have wait till next time and wing it*


Hehehe, another gratuitous chicken joke


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

Did you hear something? I thought I heard something......

oh..... I believe it's coming from the 99 cent menu !

- C 

Gloria Estefan


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by CastleHeart:_
> *Did you hear something? I thought I heard something......
> *


K-mart has hearing-aid batteries on sale this week 

(_Chicken runs and hides under table_)


----------



## klutzycompy (Jun 1, 2003)

is this what people refer to as a 'squawkbox??"

Hey,i am a new computer user;happy to read all the manuals you can give me to figure out my 'problems'(most of which i have created..by myself)..after that has been exhausted,i head to the forums(well,this one..do not know of any others)..I have found only one thing for which i can 'raise an issue'( 'a beef',if you will)(not chicken,sorry..)

_Some people are so anxious to help,that they do not read the posters' question,and the details..they just barrel on..with 'good ideas'..but not exactly with answers..._igot so flustered that i went to the 'suggestions'forum and posted my complaint(in a nice enough way,i believe)..

ok,tell me..was it the way i phrased the question...not concise enough or what...??
aww shoot.(no offence,endangered animal species).i forgot to get my posting reference numbers..one was entitled: 'cannot start in 
safe mode'.

I think i am posting in the correct place here,because i think*someone should address the people who *_respond_*to the posts*..not only to the people who post the questions.
guess that covers you guys,doesn't it??

klutzy


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

They Shoot Posters don't they! 

Klutzy, you sometimes gotta take the good with the bad! That's what my mama always said about me and my brother.  I never did figure out which one was me, but I have a pretty good idea!

I agree responders oughta take the time to read carefully, but if you are like me, sometimes time is at a premium and reading a long post you kinda speed read. I've been guilty of answering a question that wasn't really asked.

I'm all for asking folks to take time to think before they write..... but I just wouldn't want to make folks to hesitant from throwing in their quick idea - because it might just be the newbie who pops in with a simple comment that misses the whole point of the question - that becomes the oldie 6 months from now who answers my question perfectly.

I think there is always a certain percentage of _DUH_ in most everything!

That's my nickel's worth. - Castleheart

And Klutzy you need to comb your hair! Look at you over there.... you got dirt on your cheek and everything. Din't your mama teach you better!


----------



## klutzycompy (Jun 1, 2003)

Thank you.I have decided to put, in my question posts,the QUESTION in BOLD and the importnt incidentals in italics ..and let the rest be as it is..then the speedy answerers can be assisted..My 'beefs',as i mentioned are actually 'beefs with a hug'..I appreciate the time people take to really be of help to others .many thanks again.\
klutzy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi klutzy, I guess I will take the opportunity to thank you for the email you sent to [email protected] since those come to me 

I checked out your thread and it appears you got the answer from ratboy........


----------



## z13w1z (May 9, 2003)

Hey castleHeart, are you sure you're not a politician...you should be with words of wisdom like that you could tame the worst of the worst.
Only a recent member but I fully understand what you are saying, I've posted an incorrect solution before but any reply if scathing was taken as is. All you senior guys (and I'm not just saying all those who have posted the most) are here to help us all to find a solution to a problem. This forum is such a learning curve I am happy to be able to input any help that I can.

Cheers to all that help and don't flame the newbies


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Eight months ago I came to TSG with a question and received outstanding help from Rollin'Rog and IMM. For the next two months, I lurked and read the forums. I slowly started contributing to the threads and forums in hopes of helping someone. 
Sometimes it is difficult to tell how others take my advice and suggestions, but thus far I can't recall anyone ranting and raving with negative remarks. TSG is many things to many people, but if nothing else it is a great bunch of Techies with one goal in mind, help solve problems. Or as someone here once put it, a group of "World Wide Wizards"

I came, I saw,
I read, I learned,
I helped, I learned more.


----------



## klutzycompy (Jun 1, 2003)

yes,i am about to ..well,if i could,i would completely withdraw any comments i made about 'please read the question'..because i have learned so much and had so much help and kindness from quite a number of people...Nitehawk, i think you have read some of my queries,and even responded to them..I almost 'turn inside out' with gratitude when someone tech knowledgeable answers the problems i have..(and with such ease)..I hope,i really hope,(since i cannot tell how or with what inflecions people read my posts)that i have bent over backward to not be anything other than what i am..grateful for the time and effort people put into this forum..and into helping us 'goonies'(well,i speak for myself anyway.)


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

> Hey castleHeart, are you sure you're not a politician


 Wash yo mouth out !

.... actually, I guess my folks just learnt me good about _sticks and stones._

- C 

And now Z13...... or whatever your number really is .... what is that up there by your name? Maybe I'm like totally missing something. Is that a stick of chewing gum? Is it the reed from a saxophone? A pitch pipe? A lottery ticket ? ? ?


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

It's a Isolinear Chip from Star Trek 

_How could you not know that_? (j/k)


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

> How could you not know that?


Probably because my warp drive isn't stretched quite as tight as yours. Or maybe because I was wearing a chevy air filter over my eyes. Besides....if space really is the final frontier - then what is the Matrix ? And are black holes really where God divided by zero ?

Too many questions for so short an attention span. Looks like a stick of gum to me.

Make it so, Chicken 1 !

 - C


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Wow, some really profound questions there, and does God really even need math?


----------



## HUNTER14 (Dec 6, 2003)

HOW DO I HIDE MY IP WHEN PLAYING ONLINE GAMES ON A SERVER..ERM LIKE SAY MEDAL OF HONOR??

sorry i post here not understands where how i do a new post

so i say desole to you all.. also i am only 14..i am not stupid just not way kool with comps i am still learn very much..merci


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

A big Welcome to you H14,

- What you have done is just comment within a current thread.
- What you need to do is go to the forum that is best for your question (like OPERATING SYSTEMS - W98 or whichever).

Then when you get there and see all the questions listed, go to the top right and hit the button that says NEW THREAD

This will let you list your question at the top of the list where where folks can respond. Be sure to give it a SUBJECT that clues people in so that it will draw the proper response. (like "*How do I hide my IP*" .... or something).

And if it is helpful to answering your question, mention what operating system or processor - that way someone can answer the most efficiently

Go give it a try and hopefully someone will come back with just what you need! :up:

- Castleheart


----------



## jumper (Aug 4, 2002)

Just to add my two cents (canadian).

I am the proverbial outsider looking in. What I mean is, since I found this awesome forum of tech info, I have been reading everything in sight, not that I understand it all, but I am learning form what HAS been posted.
I know I am a new member as per my posts but I assure you, I have solved and found many tricks (key strokes) that I now share with pers at work.
I guess with all of the cudos being passed around I would like to add my own, so, thank you all for the wonderful, albeit invisible social intercourse. You guys rock.

jumper


----------



## jumper (Aug 4, 2002)

oh yeah, i see the irony of the spell check ( form). I did use it prior to sending, and as Castleheart has said " I don't read it ten times" so spell check is just some added insurance? maybe


----------



## Steve-x8086 (Apr 19, 1999)

Ace - this thread was a good post when it started but now.....
I think it should be condensed to just "How To Clearly Title a Question" and perhaps another "How To Provide Info on Your System"

We here all know that these are important but many newcomers/first-timers could use the advice.

Steve-x8086


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

For the most part I tend to not comment in these kinds of informational posts so as not to "pollute the original intent". However, by this time that's pretty well been done. 

I believe that Johnwill would agree, since he was the thread starter, that all the "fluff" posts should be deleted and keep the meat of the subject.

There is some good content that could be kept, it would be a shame to just cut the thread loose and let it drift ever down wards into the abyss of old threads.

How about it Johnwill?

MODS, what do you think?


----------



## Steve-x8086 (Apr 19, 1999)

Right NiteHawk. Sorry Johnwill. I must have picked up Ace after I read a few pages. Ace is the Moderator that put a sticky on it.

Steve-x8086


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm going to have to change the formatting of my user name, as more and more of you guys like to call me ace. 

I don't have time to go back and figure out which posts are worthy of keeping in an info thread, and which aren't. If someone wishes to scan back thru and post the thread numbers, either I or another mod can split them off into one.


----------



## Steve-x8086 (Apr 19, 1999)

Sorry AcaCandy. It won't happen again. I guess that when I am scanning visually, Ace is what popped into my mind. I do have a friend Ace.

As far as scanning for important vs gossip, I'll try and do it in a day or two.

Thanks a lot for working hard at this site.

Steve-x8086


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Steve, I am so sorry for the misunderstanding with you trying to let me know which ones to get rid of. I hope all has been mended.

I've split some of the posts into a new thread, so if you have time to look back thru and list the 'post number' for me here in a post, I'll try to clean up the rest of it. I will then come back and delete my post here, and the one I made in the other thread.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=195826&perpage=&pagenumber=2


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Well I haven't visited this thread for a while and was about to suggest the same thing. Good move!
(And you are an Ace, Candy!)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm still trying to figure out what happened to the original post that actually had the tips for posting!


----------



## klutzycompy (Jun 1, 2003)

me,too


----------



## klutzycompy (Jun 1, 2003)

***I like these 'posting tips'.i am trying to implement them..i need to have a little 'list ' to look at which is concise and easy for me to refer to.
*Wasn't there a little list of POSTING TIPS which was culled from all the posts here ? Where can they be found?*
if no such list exists
i am willing to help try and make one.

.I tried to figure out some basics:

ex:
****** to make posts such that they are:******

*1.*simple to read _as few words and ideas as possible_
*2.*informative enough to the people who will read them..providing;
*a.* _'e mail subject line'reading (some phrase other than 'help!'.)the specific question_
*b.*_ minimal but pertinent background information._.(often Italicised)
*c.*_specific questions highlighted _for maximum 'scanability' by potential readers.
*d.* responses made simple.
tried to phrase my questions to have _'yes'or 'no' responses._.

i tried to do this in my last post which had the subect line:*Memory?how to ascertain GB.*
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=202002

*I THINK THAT WAS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW NOT TO POST *
as it happens,
it ended up that even my concept of the subject matter was WRONG!!
but after someone had responded to my questions,* i realised that i had given any potential responders
MORE HEADACHES rather than less.*.
(i personally apologised to the nice man who did respond)(for his having to take so much time to answer what i thought would be a simple set of questions..in simple format)

i think it would behoove 'that tech guy forum' to make a simple set of 'posting suggestions' readily visible..

because i,for one, am (almost)totally clueless as to how to proceed 'well' into both the 'world of forums' as well as the 'world of tech'.

.You have me(and maybe more people out there) out of my(our) league on all counts.

i would like to make an effort to at least not make myself totally a 'time spent sinkhole'.

(i guess i just did that,but would like next time to have some instructions as to how NOT TO BE THAT)..ok?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Steve, I am so sorry for the misunderstanding with you trying to let me know which ones to get rid of. I hope all has been mended.
> 
> I've split some of the posts into a new thread, so if you have time to look back thru and list the 'post number' for me here in a post, I'll try to clean up the rest of it. I will then come back and delete my post here, and the one I made in the other thread.
> ...


john, there's the link, I guess I didn't sticky it


----------



## klutzycompy (Jun 1, 2003)

hey,Candy!Thanks for the ref..

hows about another rather "off-the-wall-idea"?

what about a simple,short,concise,'pre written _ form _..It would not be mandatory to use it,but for those of us who are feeling rather 'challenged' at the moment as to creative ideas,individuality,and all the things fancy icons,fonts,at forums etc,encourage..
we could simply pull up the little *form* which looks somewhat like this:

*FORM*​
1.go to the forum which best might address your problem and subscribe to it.

2.*subject linewhat is your exact problem in twelve words or less)
________________________________________*

3.are there any more symptoms of malfunction you have noticed recently.___________________________________

3.what is your OS?_________________

4.submit overview of your set-up_________
_________________________________________

4.what additions have you made which may have changed your system._________________
_________________________________________
__________________________________________
5.have you done anything recently which you think may have caused your present problem.
_________________________________________
___________________________________________


heck,folks,i am new here..but would this help??????


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not sure if I understand where the form would be sent? Or how it would get into the message box........I don't do VB stuff


----------



## klutzycompy (Jun 1, 2003)

yes,er,'ditto' on that (i do not do VB stuff)..
if i was a 'developer',i think i would put it in each member's 'member space'.it could be filled in from there and sent directly to the forum desired...at each person's 'member space,he/she would also have,easily visible,pieces of relevant info about his/her system..
i dunno..i am just trying to think of what would make things simpler for some of us..
but now that i think of it,it is not necessarily simpler for the developer.
well..(i continue to )dream on.
many thanks...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Usually the problem I find with that, is people work on other people's systems, at least I do, and not to mention, I'm almost certain that it wouldn't be updated when they changed out parts, etc. or even bought a new system. And of course, there are us who have more than one system too


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

AcaCandy, I think it would be useful to pin a closed thread that only the mods could edit and start building a good posting tips guideline. A rambling thread like this one is pretty useless, especially to new visitors to the forum, who are the target audience for such a topic.

I know this is creating more works for the mods, but I think a single post with good tips would help, at least in some of the cases. It could be improved over time, and maybe we could even get it posted to the top of all the sections, it's badly needed. It would also be easy to point newcomers to the post, since there'd only be one message, they'd actually be able to find the hints for a good post.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is that an offer to write one  The other one is a bit cleaner 

You can email or pm me, I have a question for you anyway


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Me? Offer to work for free? Never!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

People work for free??

What's this world coming to?

If people start working for free, the tech sector will collapse!!

Oops!! Wait, that already happened.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Think that came prior to working for free


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, yes and no. Does H1b ring any bells?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Nope, was than an IPO


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Nope, was than an IPO  *


Ummm, no not really. H1b = indentured servitude 
Do a search on H1b in Random. I'm sure that Mulder has had volumes to say about it.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Not sure if this is a current topic now, about people thanking others and posting in certain ways.

I think, considering the size of this site, and number of people using it, it works pretty good most of the time.

I agree with the THINK before you post part (at the start) but, if people could remember this all the time, there wouldn't be any problem. You have to remember TO think before you post, you know?

Sometimes the writer might mean it one way, but it come out (or is taken) another.

As to the THANK YOU posts, this is good and does show the person was helped and solved (and I've felt good when I've gotten them  

I also like a bit of conversation in the posts (and I know, I do sometimes tend to ramble, and appreciate those who don't jump on me about this). I'm always afraid I might miss something that's important to getting the whole, overall picture of whatever the problem is. Not sure if it's this site or another, it says "be sure and tell every detail you can think of about it". Because if we have a problem and don't know the answer/procedure to correct it, we probably don't know everything involved in it, that might relate to it, too.

I also think it's a good idea to maybe not jump on someone else who "might" be breaking a rule. At least if you're not a mod  And if it's not outright breaking a rule. A lot of "letting things go" goes a long way towards peace.

But, like I said, I think this board runs very well, and peacefully, considering the number of people who meet here.

Maybe it's just the way "computer" people are.

~ Carrie


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Ya know, maybe you should put a posting tips as a sticky at the top of ALL the forums, since alot of people dont go into this one. Me for example, this is my first time in the win95/98/2000 forums.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Now back to the Teen Tavern with you!


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Alright mother...


----------



## monkeymoon (Jan 21, 2005)

My personal posting tip:

Be NICE, It takes fewer words, usually, and costs nothing. If you can't be nice when answering someone's post wanting help, then don't answer it, let someone else answer instead. HIT THE BACK BUTTON and go to another post. 

If a poster yaps too much in a question, gives more information than you think you really needed to know, explains too much, or appears to be chatting, doesn't spell check,etc. and you see it's annoying the hell out of you, HIT THE BACK BUTTON. 

Shaming a poster or trying to publicly humiliate them just makes you petty, not smart.
And then mentioning their faux pas twenty times in other threads just makes you appear to be trying to run them off the board. HIT THE BACK BUTTON. Someone else will come along who either has more patience or more free time than you do and will try to help intead. HIT THE BACK BUTTON and go to another ,briefer question. Takes only a second. The poster will learn,over time ,that they get fewer responses to their queries if they talk too much.

As I've said before.....yapping too much in a help request may be annoying to some of you, but it isn't akin to killing puppies or mugging old ladies. We all appreciate the great FREE help we recieve here, but ruining someone's day by "calling them down" and making fun of them or being mean just because you can, seems like feeding your ego in a cheap way and being viscious. Making them wish they'd never posted at all is just sad and pathetic.

HIT THE BACK BUTTON.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm one of those who is probably seen as yapping too much.

I know it's confusing and sometimes hard to figure out just what the problem is but sometimes *I* don't know what it is (exactly). I was once told (somewhere here) to write as much as I could about it, because I don't know what might relate or be important to the problem/solution. If I don't understand what's wrong I might leave something out.

Though I know I don't have to throw in the stuff about the weather and how my life is going 

I have gotten zapped here at times, maybe because I am sensitive to the fact I don't have a lot of money and can't always buy new and better stuff.

Like when I had a digital camera question and someone said "you'll never get anythiung but crummy pictures with a 1 megapixel camera". I don't think this related to my question, and it's not like I don't know people have mega-mega-pixel cameras that cost thousands of dollars and fancy, computer stuff (they list on the bottom of their posts) while I've been trying to keep a 5 year old WIN 98 (with only 128 MB of RAM and 8 GB hd!) going.

But, forums tend to be like this in a way and at times. Maybe people feel better if they dump on someone else.

LIke MY PC is bigger and better than yours!

This probably doesn't relate to posting tips, just a response and will probably get moved to RANDOM. 

I once disagreed with someone in RANDOM who said "if you don't like it go somewhere else".

So, I basically stay away from there now.

Maybe everything in life (and discussion boards) can fit into random?

~ Carrie


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

You think YOUR pictures are crummy?

Try my 1.3 meg camera that has bounced off the parking lot at least two times I know of! :down:

My landscapes look more like impressionistic art!

- Castleheart 

PS: Oh.... By the way....

my computer is bigger than yours !

​
No wait !!! Don't hit the BACK button !!! 

Really... I was just kidding

Aw... come on now

Hey, don't go ....
..........
.....
...
..
.​


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

HAHA

Nobody even saw my pictures to go by. Actually, at the time I had an Epson PhotoPC 650 (1.9 mp I think- but it was referred to as "1 mp") which I bought used off ebay (oh no! Don't tell anyone that) because my daughter had one she had paid $350 for new (about 5 years before). I knew it took big, clear pictures. At least I thought it did. I wasn't printing them out 8X10.

I don't think it's all the megapixels, I think the lens must matter, too. Another daughter paid $300 for a Kodak EasyShare camera (with more megapixels, 3-4 I think) and I don't think it takes good, clear pictueres at all. And she has it on a medium setting.

Now, I have another Epson (again from ebay) 750Z (because I wanted the zoom, which seems to eat batteries faster than the first one. Probably because of the zoom). It has more mp, 2 or 3 I think.

What I did and do, I put effects on them. Make them into designs. Also I don't have a car and live in the country, so can't go very far to take pictures so do what I can with what I have. Good thing I live in a scenic area.

I sent a page of designs to someone looking for one to make a cd (homemade- NewAge/yoga music) cover from and he loved one (2nd one down) He thought it was sunflowers, but it's actually one daisy from the backyard. Last summer (the backyard is still partially covered by snow now) I said he could use it. Not a paying job, but I'm flattered someone liked what I did. I do things like that to practice and learn and I enjoy being creative.

Well, your computer might be bigger than mine, but in a few weeks I am getting a DELL (I'm a great grandmother-dude) a mother's day present from the kids. I've been having so much trouble keeping the one I have going. But I am learning a lot.

I went down the options (and prices of them on DELL) I picked the 40 gb hd (instead of the 80 and 120 or so) I only have 8 now. I have dialup and I'm not going to download movies and video games. I don't need more hd just to say I HAVE IT.

But, I did take the most memory (250 something) because I've heard so much about getting the most memory I can.

The 17" flat monitor was $299 more. If I ever want one, I'm sure I can get one for less than that so I took the standard 15" (having a flat one will be nice, to do pictures on)

http://www.angelfire.com/art3/starchild_dreams/designs.html

The top one was taken with the first epson camera I was told would only take crummy pictures.

The one of the horses my daughter (in FL) took (her horses, in the dust). She has a Sony Mavica now, but liked her old Epson (that died) and how easy it was to use, better.

This must be driving the people who don't like rambling and gabbing nuts (LOL)

Thanks for brightening my day

~ Carrie


----------



## monkeymoon (Jan 21, 2005)

You two cracked me!


----------

